# Dwarf species of tarantulas?  is there a list?



## pouchedrat (May 6, 2009)

I'm sorry if this is out of place or if it was already answered.  My last T purchased was a C. elegans (trinidad dwarf), and I've fallen in love with small species of T's.  I was curious if anyone knew of any other species of T's out there that are available from time to time that stayed small?  When I say small, I mean under the 3" mark.  The smaller at maturity the better.   T's though, not true spiders

All I have right now are slings, and I love their small size.  Once they mature they're going to be quite a bit intimidating and I'll miss the itty bitty T's, which is why I'd like to get some more dwarfs around here!


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 6, 2009)

*NM Dwarf*

I have what I presume to be, a New Mexico Dwarf sp., It is 7 years old and about the size of a silver dollar.  It was collected west of Roswell, NM.  I will be posting pics later today hoping for id help.  Peace, Ryan


----------



## redsaw (May 6, 2009)

There area few mentioned in this link. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-104494.html


----------



## Moltar (May 6, 2009)

There are several dwarf Aphonopelmas but they're not always available. E pachypus is a cool looking smaller African T with nice burrowing behavior.


----------



## peachypaderna (May 6, 2009)

There's the _Phlogiellus baeri_, which is our very own Philippine Dwarf Tarantula.  They can be pet holes, but some of them have been known to be rather outgoing critters.  I'm taking care of one right now, and she hardly peeks out of her burrow, but when she does, what you see is a lovely, chocolate-brown, smooth-bodied tarantula that, as an adult, has a legspan of around 2". Yep, that's it. 2 inches.  

They're not particularly aggressive, but they're known to be nervous and will often keep to themselves (inside their burrow!).  







A care sheet for this species was put up by fellow Filipino Gagamboy here in Arachnoboards.  I keep mine in a much larger container than what's specified in this care sheet, however.  I like to think I'm giving it all the space it might possibly need.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pouchedrat (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

Are most Cyriocosmus species dwarfs, as well..?  I'm thinking of going with them mostly.


----------



## The Emperor (May 6, 2009)

Paraphysa scrofa can be considered a dwarf species. They are only 4-5 to five inches at most. And not to mention they are beautiful.  

These have quickly become one of my favorite tarantulas. Buy one and you'll find out why.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 7, 2009)

*pictures up*

Hey, I put up pics of the A. sp. dwarf yesterday.  You can search White Mountains dwarf.  That is at least a 7 year old tarantula dwarfed by a bic lighter!  Also put up pics of Temeculah species which is small as well.  It has been tenatively id'd as a reversum.   Search California black.  

My P. Scrofa is one of my favorites right now.  Always wants to hang out.  It will come to top/front of cage when I come home a lot.  It will always come out to play and never wants to go back in its cage!  (it's a good size/set up)
I really think it was a dog in a past life.  (I don't really believe in reincarnation)      Peace, ryan


----------



## miarachnids (May 7, 2009)

Heterothele villosella is a cool dwarf from Africa

Pics here


----------



## Paramite (May 7, 2009)

Edit: Damn. I'm so drunk that I though you were talking about Holothele. Sorry.


----------



## fartkowski (May 11, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> Are most Cyriocosmus species dwarfs, as well..?  I'm thinking of going with them mostly.


Hi
I'm pretty sure all Cyriocosmus spp are dwarfs. I have a few different kinds. They are all cool


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 17, 2010)

*refreshing a thread.....*

so ok, i just got a Dwarf species from texas, it was sold to me as "Unknown texas dwarf" now the guy i got it from is a pretty knowledgeable guy and im stumped as to what i own. im hoping some texans who are T hunters can chime in or someone who knows a hell of a lot about native US T's, specifically dwarfs....

if i need to post pics i will but if you guys have pics of some texas T's pop them in here or pm me for email addy. 

thanks everyone...


----------



## Kamikaze (Feb 17, 2010)

peachypaderna said:


> There's the _Phlogiellus baeri_, which is our very own Philippine Dwarf Tarantula.  They can be pet holes, but some of them have been known to be rather outgoing critters.  I'm taking care of one right now, and she hardly peeks out of her burrow, but when she does, what you see is a lovely, chocolate-brown, smooth-bodied tarantula that, as an adult, has a legspan of around 2". Yep, that's it. 2 inches.
> 
> They're not particularly aggressive, but they're known to be nervous and will often keep to themselves (inside their burrow!).
> 
> A care sheet for this species was put up by fellow Filipino Gagamboy here in Arachnoboards.  I keep mine in a much larger container than what's specified in this care sheet, however.  I like to think I'm giving it all the space it might possibly need.


A fantastic species the Phlogiellus baeri is.
But not all Phlogiellus species here in the Philippines are as small as the baeri. There is also a big Phlogiellus species found in the forests of Palawan. But I guess by now, most of you guys know about this 

I think I encountered a thread before listing most of the dwarf species. I'm not sure if its in this forum or not.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 18, 2010)

*pics...*

heres some pics of my unknown texas dwarf...from what i can tell shes subadult/full grown breedable sized female. whatcha think?


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 18, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> so ok, i just got a Dwarf species from texas, it was sold to me as "Unknown texas dwarf" now the guy i got it from is a pretty knowledgeable guy and im stumped as to what i own. im hoping some texans who are T hunters can chime in or someone who knows a hell of a lot about native US T's, specifically dwarfs....
> 
> if i need to post pics i will but if you guys have pics of some texas T's pop them in here or pm me for email addy.
> 
> thanks everyone...


Have you looked into _A. paloma_?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 19, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Have you looked into _A. paloma_?


well i did, but A: the pics i saw of it were gray in color and not so much brown, and it also had a nasty disposition by the pictures provided...mine pretty much says "well, at least im not lunch" and lets me do whatever i want to her. she hasnt even attempted to kick hair let alone show any threat display.


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 19, 2010)

I would also consider looking into _A. iodius_.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 20, 2010)

you are giving me good species to look at, and i would say closer to paloma then iodius...theres no leg striation on my T but keep em coming, the more i know about our native Ts the better chance of finding out what it is...im sure its discovered but its kinda cool to think i have an unknown species lol...shes very much a dwarf...and as picture shows not looking like she will get much bigger as shes showing full maturity in both color, form and ventral appearance. thank you, and keep posting


----------



## isaac_flames (Feb 20, 2010)

here some t's in the genus you want if there not dwarfs sorry:C.Peremilesi, C.Leetzi, C.Sellatus.the pics are in the genus gallerie.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ajhere (Feb 21, 2010)

Were do  u purchase such a t. I wnt one or couple bad???:?:?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 23, 2010)

isaac_flames said:


> here some t's in the genus you want if there not dwarfs sorry:C.Peremilesi, C.Leetzi, C.Sellatus.the pics are in the genus gallerie.


if this is to the OP this thread was started over a year ago...i was trying to refresh the thread about dwarfs so i didnt make a new one. the T i have are not any of the Cyriocosmus species but yes they are all dwarf T's.



ajhere said:


> Were do  u purchase such a t. I wnt one or couple bad???:?:?


if u are talking about my T i got it from a collector at a trade show. he caught it in Texas, but was not able to identify the species we are almost certain its Aphonopelma but no details on which one.


----------

